

U.S. Govt Will Grant $2B for the creation of CC-BY content - PaulHoule
http://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/26100

======
anigbrowl
Full announcement is worth reading too: <http://www.doleta.gov/grants/pdf/SGA-
DFA-PY-10-03.pdf> Besides the CC attribution, the basics are $500m/year for 4
years, 3 month window for grant submission proposals via educational
institutions, with a heavy focus on marketable skills and also built in
results tracking. Also, there's already a reference platform and test suite
(SCORM, a DoD project), and a lot more besides.

 _Interactive software can tailor instruction and tutoring to individual
students, while simulations and multimedia software offer experiential
learning. With the creation of new online, open-source courses that can
ultimately be shared and distributed nationwide, community colleges and other
eligible institutions across the country can offer more classes without
building more classrooms. New online courses can create new routes for workers
and other students to gain knowledge, skills and credentials, and earn
academic credit based upon achievement rather than class hours, all while
providing continuous feedback to students and instructors._

This is a pretty big bet on computerized/distance learning education.
I'm...impressed.

